# Ce que l'on peut faire avec darwin OS



## KillerDeMouches (1 Juillet 2001)

Bon voila.. Je m'explique..

Il me reste chez moi un power mac 5400 /160 qui ne demande qu'a etre utilisé... Mac OS 9.1 tourne bien dessus mais c'est pas trs original.. J'ai deja installé plusieurs Linux dessus mais j'aimerais bien ne pas avoir plusieurs partitions sur le dur de 4Go que j'ai mis dessus. Alors j'ai pensé a Darwin..

C'est pourquoi je pose ici quelques questions:

Il n'est toujours pas possible d'installer Darwin OS sur 5400, non?

Quand ca sera possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, est ce que l'on pourra installer mol (Mac On Linux) sous darwin os? (en fait le 5400 pourrait me servir de routeur avec darwin qui ne plante jamais, tout en permettant toujours d'utiliser mes appli macs)

Est ce que le son est gerré par Darwin OS? Si non, est ce possible de compiler esound ou un gestionnaire de son qui permetterait d'utiliser un player MP3..

J'espère qu'il y aurra des fans de Darwin (....) qui me répondront...


----------



## PowerMike (2 Juillet 2001)

Il y a un groupe de Darwin très actif qui veut porter Darwin sur les machines antérieurs aux G3. Certaines "vieilles" machines ont désormais la possibilité de recevoir Darwin. Pour les autres le travail continue. Cependant, vu la foire qu'était la gamme de produits Apple il y a un certains moment (C'est dans cette multitude de produits qui se faisait concurrence au sein mêm de la gamme que passer tout l'argent d'Apple. Alors qu'Apple perdait de l'argent, le chiffre d'Affaires était de loin supérieur à celui actuellement, et oui, le MAc se vendait bien !) il est difficile de supporter tous les anciens modèles, mais on peut toujours espérer que tu seras exaucé !


----------

